# Pick and choose which apps can use background data?



## adm746 (Dec 6, 2011)

So the title pretty much says it all. I want to allow some apps to use background data, I.e. gtalk, while not allowing all others. I would prefer a system mod--similar to a build.prop edit--to additional bloatware such as juice defender.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## sircrazy (Sep 7, 2011)

i believe droidwall firewall can do that. it has blacklist and whitelist modes and can block from 3g, wifi, or both.


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

thanks sircrazy - was unaware of this. downloaded and installed droidwall - great for blocking those apps that have ads that don't need data access like Angry Birds Space.


----------

